# What is the chance I'll lose my job in Singapore?



## Roopavardhini (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm of Indian origin.I am 31+. I have done my Masters in Finance and Accounting in Australia, and CPA in Singapore. I have been living and working there for the last 7 years. 

I've worked in 3 companies, first in two of the big four and now in Credit Suisse for 3 years. 

My salary in Credit Suisse has been stagnant for the last two years. Salary is around SGD 95000

I've applied for Singapore Permant Residency status thrice and been rejected thrice. 

My Company has recently been shifting my entire team to cheaper destinations, and stating that our jobs "might" soon become redundant. I am not willing to shift from Singapore. 

My managers has said that our jobs are secure till 2015. 

But what are the chances I'll lose my job? How soon can it happen? 

Those with knowledge of Singapore job market only answer, please.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You have posted the same (and got useful answers) on another forum.
In short: Nobody can tell without knowing the exact specifics of your company's plans, which even you yourself don't seem to know.
As you probably know, it is very easy in Singapore to lay off employees if the employer decides so. In that case you will have to find another job within the notice period plus two weeks SVP (which is given automatically when an EP is cancelled), or leave Singapore.
Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

matter of fact few MNCs have been laying off staff over the past few weeks, quietly under the new word,business rationalization

one of the company I know trimmed all departments by 30% flat ... per law junior staff got 1 month termination pay, managers got 3 months

be prepared is all I will say


----------



## Roopavardhini (Mar 4, 2014)

I've changed a few of my personal details btw, but this is more or less my story.


----------



## davshere (Mar 20, 2014)

Seems like many FIs are outsourcing back office work (eg. ops) to places such as India, where you're originally from. Since you're not willing to leave Singapore perhaps you should consider changing into other roles?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

davshere ... of late mom isn't too thrilled about those switching roles ...

and as a CPA what role change would you suggest ...


----------

